# SUREFIRE 6P



## giggles (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, please help.

WHAT is the one battery extension for the surefire 6P called? AND WHERE do I find it FOR SALE ONLINE?


Also, when you add this extension to a 6P, does it become a 9P, or a 6P with a longer runtime?


----------



## Rommul (Mar 23, 2008)

giggles said:


> Ok, please help.
> 
> WHAT is the one battery extension for the surefire 6P called? AND WHERE do I find it FOR SALE ONLINE?
> 
> ...



There is the A19 and the detonator.

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=detonator&btnSearch=GO&Page=1

I don't know where to buy an A19.

You can also find dealers on ebay that sell A19 type extenders.


----------



## USM0083 (Mar 23, 2008)

giggles said:


> Ok, please help.
> 
> WHAT is the one battery extension for the surefire 6P called? AND WHERE do I find it FOR SALE ONLINE?
> 
> ...


 
Surefire makes the A19, which turns a 6P into a 9P. Leef (sold through Lighthound) makes the Detonator extension which is also a +1 but incorperates a grip ring.
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1101

In either case, you would need to get a lamp module rated for 9 volt, or matched to whatever batteries you use. I have a 6P + Detonator running a Lumens Factory HO-9 bulb. It's a 9 volt bulb, but works very well at 7.4 volts. I'm driving it with two 17500 cells, which replaces three CR-123s. 

A stock P60 lamp would go  if driven with a pair of 17500/RCR123s or three CR123s.


----------



## giggles (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you 

That is all I was looking for, a P60L 6PL that can be changed out the insides + extension and turned into a P91 9P.

Also, is there any picatinny attachment for the 6P/9P so I can use it on my rifle? I want to buy it separately as I already have half the stuff for 6PL/9P, and don't need nor want any pressure switches.

Thanks.


----------



## USM0083 (Mar 23, 2008)

giggles said:


> Also, is there any picatinny attachment for the 6P/9P so I can use it on my rifle? I want to buy it separately as I already have half the stuff for 6PL/9P, and don't need nor want any pressure switches.
> 
> Thanks.


 
A 6P has a 1 inch body, so a cheap pair of 1 inch scope rings will do. What caliber rifle are you wanting to attach it too? An LED module would be fine for shock resistance, but a incan like a P60 or P90 might break under recoil. Surefire makes the Z32 shock isolated bezel. 

If I may suggest, in a 9 volt setup you can run a Lumens Factory EO-9 which puts out 380 emitter lumens, or roughly 247 out the front on fresh cells. It's a step down from the P91 which is around 320 lumens out the front on fresh cells. 

63 lumens difference is not that noticeable, but the EO-9 has better throw, and can be powered by a pair of 17500 cells for a runtime of 30 minutes. At it's $15.99 vesus $27.00 for the P91. Rated bulb life is 20 hr for the EO-9 and 30 for the P91, IIRC. 

Price difference, better throw, and ability to run 17500 cells is what sold me on the EO-9 and HO-9.


----------



## giggles (Mar 23, 2008)

Gonna use it on a 5.56x45 rifle. It will work with the incands, right?

Also, when the P61L comes out, I will get that too and use it instead of incandescent. Anyone heard any update on when this is coming out?

I am going to get the 9p turbohead too, plus P60 and P90 bulbs too, for maximum versatility.


Also planning to get the UA2 unless the UB2 outshines it in throw... wish they could give us the specs of the UB2 so I could decide beforehand.


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 23, 2008)

If you go to ebay and type 'surefire mount' you wont find much made by Surefire, but you will find a multitude of different styles of mounts you can use. 

The model number for the actual Surefire mount you want is the M10.

If you want to run an incandescent lamp it might pay to get the Z32 Shock isolated bezel. If you plan on running an LED, the standard Z44 will most likely be perfectly adequate.


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure if the P61L will run on 9 volts. Do know that a Malkoff will run at 9 volts with extended runtime, and the Ebay Cree R2 modules will put out 295 lumens when driven on three 123a batteries.

Malkoffs are built like a tank, and the Ebay ones are only $20 or so, but I have no promises how efficient they are, or how actually bright they are after optical losses and on real batteries.


----------



## giggles (Mar 23, 2008)

Not planning to run anything 6V on 9V or the other way around.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 24, 2008)

I belive Optics-HQ still has the A19 in stock.

Link: http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/PROD/Surefire-Accessories/Surefire-A19

The A19 will turn a 6P into a 9P, for all practical purposes. Be sure to switch the P60 lamp for a P90 or P91 when using the A19.


----------



## giggles (Mar 24, 2008)

No, I was planning to maybe put fifteen of these together and blast them through a P60.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 24, 2008)

The P60L runs on two or three SF123A batteries.
The P61L will do also.


----------



## starburst (Mar 24, 2008)

Which one do you use for a 18650 battery on the 6P


----------



## giggles (Mar 24, 2008)

I just noticed the P60L (LED) can be used in the 9P light (says SureFire), but then, is the 80 lumens stated for the P60L when running in the 6P or the 9P? And will it accelerate wear on the LED if I use it in the 9P?


----------



## Size15's (Mar 24, 2008)

giggles said:


> I just noticed the P60L (LED) can be used in the 9P light (says SureFire), but then, is the 80 lumens stated for the P60L when running in the 6P or the 9P? And will it accelerate wear on the LED if I use it in the 9P?


The P60L features a thermal sensor that throttles back the output to prevent the LED from overheating.
This occurs in the 6PL, G2L, G3L, 9P etc etc regardless of whether the flashlight and/or bezel is made of aluminium or Nitrolon polymer.
This occurs when the P60L is powered by two-SF123A batteries, and when it is powered by three-SF123A batteries.

When the LED and it's assembly and by association the host flashlight and the surroundings etc etc is cool the output is about 80 lumens.
Depending on how well the flashlight and surroundings etc draw away the heat, after a few minutes the output will throttle back to about 60 lumens and be regulated at that output for the remainder of the constant-on runtime. The "60 lumens" value is not precise - it's just meant to give you an indication that the output at which the P60L is regulated (held level at) is less than the initial output before the LED assembly heats up.

The third SF123A extends the regulated runtime.

Nitrolon flashlights (including those with aluminium bezels) are less able to wick heat away and so the output throttles back into regulation sooner compared to aluminium flashlights.
Three-SF123A models have increased mass and so are better able to wick away heat.

The P60L is designed to operate to prevent premature LED ageing caused by being driven too hot.

Al


----------



## giggles (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks 

Hey, is the KT2 turbohead a worthwile upgrade to the 9P? 105 lumens doesn't sound like much, but maybe the large turbohead really makes a difference in throw. Does it approach the throw of the 200 lumen 9P bulb?

Also, is the N2 the only bulb that can be used with it, or is there a more powerful bulb that can be used with the turbo head?


There's no chance of combining a KT2 and an A19 with a Z2 or other body, is there...? :devil:


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes it's worth while.

Yes there are other bulbs to use.

Yes you can use a Z2+A19+KT2. You just need to use the appropriate lamp.

You can physically fit any SF N or MN lamp in it, as well as the Lumen factory -T series as well. You are likely to find that the KT2 actually comes with an MN15 at the moment, since the N2 has been unavailable for a couple of years now (unless that's recently changed again).

For example you could run an MN16 in your 9P+KT2.

You can also add an A19 to a 9P and run either of the M4 lamps (MN60 or MN61).

Then of course there's all the Li-ion options as well....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161536

This thread might be handy for you.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 25, 2008)

The KT2 TurboHead Kit comes with the MN15 (125 lumen) Lamp Assembly. The N2 hasn't been available for quite some time.

I personally prefer the MN16 High Output Lamp Assembly in the M3T / 9PKT because the extra bulk of the TurboHead means I'm more happy to feed the SF123A's to 'compensate' for it.

Al


----------



## giggles (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting...

Can I also put TWO A19's on a 6P body and get 350 lumens from the MN61 lamp?

Will the glass melt at any point? hehe.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 25, 2008)

giggles said:


> Can I also put TWO A19's on a 6P body and get 350 lumens from the MN61 lamp?


Yes you can but this increases the resistance of the body (the joints increase resistance) which result in the combination having more difficulty driving the lamps, especially the High Output Lamp Assembly which causes the peak output to be more difficult to achieve and more difficult to maintain.
It is also a waste to drive a combination like this with anything other than USA-made batteries such as SF123A's.



giggles said:


> Will the glass melt at any point? hehe.


I don't believe it is possible for any SureFire flashlight to heat up it's Pyrex window sufficiently to 'melt' it.

The reason Pyrex is used widely is because it withstands thermal shock (rapid heating or cooling) or thermal stress (constant thermal gradient), due to it having a low coefficient of expansion. This means it can be used in a water-tight sealed assembly and handle the changes in temperature life as a flashlight window subjects it to.

The safe working temperature of glass is defined, in part, by how you get to it. For example exposing the glass to a rapid change in temperature - shocking it compared with gradual heating over the course of many minutes.

Other factors are important - for example if the glass is containing material, or constrained in a mount or assembly etc then thermal gradients and other important parameters (pressure, surface scratches, glass thickness etc), will limit the safe working temperature. 

In general, the maximum safe working temperature for most tempered Pyrex glass is taken to be the strain point (515C), provided the object isn't
subjected to conditions or environments that would cause stresses or
surface damage, in which case any use at temperatures above 150C should
be evaluated for safety. I doubt that 150C is achieved even by the Beasts and HellFighters, or the M6 w/MN21 lamp. I'm not sure it even exceeds 100C although water can be evaporated from it so the temperature achieve it very hot.

Thermal shock considerations often limit the maximum temperature to 200-240C. In general it is a bad idea to rapidly heat or cool glass, even Pyrex. For example touching a Pyrex window from a freezer at -25C with a red hot poker. Or dropping a Pyrex window heated in the oven to 250C into an ice bath.

It is usually assumed that Pyrex glass will start to deform if held at temperatures around 600C. I don't know of any handheld flashlight capable of achieving glass temperatures anything close to 600C...

Al


----------



## giggles (Mar 25, 2008)

I do not need any other adapter for the turbo head, in order to use MN60/61 or other buls instead of the bulbs which are originally designed for use with this specific turbohead?


Oh yeah, I also want to have rechargeable opportunity (surefire factory rechargeable kits), are there any in "4 battery" length that will allow me to run the turbohead, MN61 or MN60 (without underpowering them) or "3 battery" length for 9Volt bulbs?


----------



## Size15's (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not quite sure I understand your first question.
The TurboHead Lamp Assemblies, such as the MN15/MN16, MN60/MN61, MN20/MN21 and N1/N2/N4/N5 can all be used in the "KT" and Millennium TurboHeads. 

9P+A19 (four-SF123A batteries) + 'KT' TurboHead from a KT2 Kit requires the MN60/MN61 lamp assemblies. These fit and function no worries, just like the M4 they are designed for.

SureFire does not have a rechargeable kit alternative to the three-SF123A or four-SF123A models.

SureFire's KR1/2 rechargeable kits for the 6P/G2 allow the use of the KT1 TurboHead Kit but I really suggest you don't go down this route. Far better to get a 9AN and KT3 TurboHead kit, or simply a 10X if you want a SureFire rechargeable TurboHead flashlight.

Al


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 25, 2008)

giggles said:


> Oh yeah, I also want to have rechargeable opportunity (surefire factory rechargeable kits), are there any in "4 battery" length that will allow me to run the turbohead, MN61 or MN60 (without underpowering them) or "3 battery" length for 9Volt bulbs?



No SF factory kits, if you do your homework you can use Li-ions to run the various 9V lamps.

This explains it well:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=161536


----------



## Rinspeed (Apr 10, 2008)

giggles said:


> Thank you
> 
> That is all I was looking for, a P60L 6PL that can be changed out the insides + extension and turned into a P91 9P.
> 
> ...


 


I have a G&G mount on my AR-15 and it is very solid. I can't remember how much it was but it has worked just fine.







[/IMG]


----------



## giggles (Apr 15, 2008)

Ahemm...

Is the extender, the same extender as comes in the RECHARGEABLE KIT for the 6P?????

And also, if not, can I use the battery spacer inside the extender for the 6P Rechargeable, and use two batterys in the light?
(Thinking to use it with rechargeable batterys normally, and then putting in ordinary batterys if I run out of rechargeable juice along the way.)

But hey, is the 6P Turbohead the same as the 9P turbohead? Why/why not? I see the 6P turbohead is out of production or something, while the 9P is still available. Or was it the other way around. Well it's all the same.


I have found that something which is not rechargeable, reusable or reloadable, is worth absolutely nothing to me. And is going to be worth absolutely nothing to anyone else either, very soon...
Anyway, and also that tactical lights are very low on my priority list. Way down there below shoe-polish. So no fancy 279$ U2 Ultra 2008 model for me. Besides all the accessories will get me almost to that price anyway. Now if I could just find a place that sells O-rings for the TLR-1, M2-UTL and 6P, including lubricant for said O-rings, and extra pyrex or whatever those windows are made of on the TLR-1 and M2-UTL.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 15, 2008)

giggles said:


> Ahemm...
> 
> Is the extender, the same extender as comes in the RECHARGEABLE KIT for the 6P?????



No, the A19 is not the same as the extender in the KR2-BK kit.



> And also, if not, can I use the battery spacer inside the extender for the 6P Rechargeable, and use two batterys in the light?
> (Thinking to use it with rechargeable batterys normally, and then putting in ordinary batterys if I run out of rechargeable juice along the way.)



I believe this is possible, but I have never tried it myself and could be mistaken.



> But hey, is the 6P Turbohead the same as the 9P turbohead? Why/why not? I see the 6P turbohead is out of production or something, while the 9P is still available. Or was it the other way around. Well it's all the same.



For the 6P, you want the KT1 conversion kit. For the 9P, it is the KT2. The included TurboHeads are identical, the only difference between the two kits is the included lamp assemblies (MN15 and MN16, respectively).

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## giggles (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, then I found out.

It appears to be the same extender, that is what surefire says on their website. The fact that the spacer battery is equally big as a regulare battery confirms this.

The manual for the rechargeable kit says that the spacer is specifically made to use two batterys and one spacer with the rechargeable kit mounted.

And thanks, you proved to me that the 6P Turbohead is the same as the 9P turbohead.


Ok, then I shall buy just the rechargeable kit, spacer, 6P and either of the turbohead-kits, 6V or 9V, and a mix of MN-bulbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rommul (Apr 15, 2008)

The spacer that comes with the rechargeable kit is not the same as the A19. It is much longer.

Where does surefire say it is the same?


----------



## Size15's (Apr 15, 2008)

Rommul said:


> The spacer that comes with the rechargeable kit is not the same as the A19. It is much longer.
> 
> Where does surefire say it is the same?


Indeed - 
The A14 extends a two-SF123A body to house one B65 NiCad battery stick.
(converts a 6P to a 6R)

The A19 extends a two-SF123A body to house a third SF123A battery.
(converts a 6P to a 9P)

The B65 is _longer_ than three SF123A batteries.

This is how much longer the A14 is compared to the A19




(in the photo I'm comparing the Z29 to the Z20 blank battery spacers but it's effectively the same thing)

FYI the A20 is effectively the difference between the A14 & A19 (or Z29 & Z20) and is used to convert a 9P to a 6R.

Al


----------



## Size15's (Apr 15, 2008)

giggles said:


> Is the extender, the same extender as comes in the RECHARGEABLE KIT for the 6P?????


No. The A19 is not the same as the A14 (the A14 is part of the KR2 Rechargeable Kit)



> And also, if not, can I use the battery spacer inside the extender for the 6P Rechargeable, and use two batterys in the light?
> (Thinking to use it with rechargeable batterys normally, and then putting in ordinary batterys if I run out of rechargeable juice along the way.)


Yes. You can use a Z29 Battery Spacer in a 6R so that two-SF123A batteries can be used instead of the B65 NiCad stick.
Or you could just unscrew the A14 and put it in your pocket. Saves you having to buy a Z29.

Note that the Z29 is really intended for the 7Z since it was a whole body (no A14 like the 6R)



> But hey, is the 6P Turbohead the same as the 9P turbohead? Why/why not? I see the 6P turbohead is out of production or something, while the 9P is still available. Or was it the other way around. Well it's all the same.


The KT1 and KT2 are identical except for the Lamp Assembly used.
The KT1 features the N1 Lamp Assembly for two-SF123A standard bodies (6P etc).
The KT2 features the MN15* Lamp Assembly for three-SF123A standard bodies (9P etc) 
(* formally the N2 Lamp Assembly)

There is no "KT" TurboHead for the 6R (B65 battery stick). Whilst the P60 is robust and generic enough to handle the B65 in the 6R, I am sceptical whether the N1 lamp assembly is as robust and the consequences of it failing are more expensive. I would not use a B65 to power a TurboHead - it is not powerful enough. 



> Besides all the accessories will get me almost to that price anyway.


In light of this I suggest that you do not consider the KR2 rechargeable kit. It is weak compared the two-SF123a standard.



> Now if I could just find a place that sells O-rings for the TLR-1, M2-UTL and 6P, including lubricant for said O-rings, and extra pyrex or whatever those windows are made of on the TLR-1 and M2-UTL.


I suggest you contact your Dealer or the manufacturer


----------



## giggles (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, then I do need the A19 in addition to the rechargeable kit.

But hey, I don't get it, what do you mean by "weak"? How can something almost 4 batterys long be weaker than two? Are you talking about runtime here or what? I don't care about the length to weakness ratio, the rechargeables will only be used with the 6VOLT bulbs in turbohead and otherwise, plus P60L.

Is there any other rechargeable modulare light from surefire which can be pocketed then? Or rechargeable kit for any other light from surefire which is not originally a rechargeable light?


I don't have a dealer, and if I did I wouldn't use him. And surefire has decided to not ship anything to my country except through a stealer.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 15, 2008)

giggles said:


> But hey, I don't get it, what do you mean by "weak"? How can something almost 4 batterys long be weaker than two? Are you talking about runtime here or what? I don't care about the length to weakness ratio, the rechargeables will only be used with the 6VOLT bulbs in turbohead and otherwise, plus P60L.


The B65 does not provide as much juice as a pair of SF123A batteries. The light output is obviously less and the runtime is obviously less as well.

Why is the B65 NiCad battery stick weaker than a pair of SF123A batteries?
I guess because NiCad batteries need to be fatter than SF123A batteries in order to be able to gather some grunt (push some juice).
The CR123A batteries is an altogether more modern technology with higher energy density.



> Is there any other rechargeable modulare light from surefire which can be pocketed then? Or rechargeable kit for any other light from surefire which is not originally a rechargeable light?


No.
There are aftermarket solutions for both incandescent and LED models that use SureFire flashlights as hosts for both aftermarket rechargeable batteries and aftermarket lamps.

Perhaps the best way to explore this is to start with the flashlight type/form/style you'd like, and decide whether you want LED or incandescent.



> I don't have a dealer, and if I did I wouldn't use him. And surefire has decided to not ship anything to my country except through a stealer.


The models you refer to for o-rings and windows are not SureFire models. There are likely Dealers (including online Dealers) who can ship internationally.
Edit: I just noticed the SureFire 6P in there.
SureFire does not offer replacement windows for the 6P. If you manage to break the tempered Pyrex window then you should contact SureFire directly (either by phone or email).
There are plenty of threads (sic) about lubricants and o-rings. I suggest you check them out.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 15, 2008)

giggles said:


> Is there any other rechargeable modulare light from surefire which can be pocketed then? Or rechargeable kit for any other light from surefire which is not originally a rechargeable light?



The G2 uses the KR1 rechargeable kit, but I would assume that if the 6P doesn't fit the bill then the G2 won't either, as it is essentially the same light but made from nitrolon instead of aluminium. 

Other than that, if you want a rechargeable SureFire then you are looking at the dedicated rechargeable models, such as the 8NX, 8AX, 9AN, 10X and L7. 



> I don't have a dealer, and if I did I wouldn't use him. And surefire has decided to not ship anything to my country except through a stealer.



It may be worth contacting one of the Asian SureFire dealers, who might be able to ship to you. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## giggles (Apr 16, 2008)

So you are saying the 65 lumen bulb in the turbohead won't even get the juice it needs from the B65 batterys?

I plan on using regulare batterys for the 9V bulbs.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 16, 2008)

giggles said:


> So you are saying the 65 lumen bulb in the turbohead won't even get the juice it needs from the B65 batterys?


Yes. The N1 lamp is underpowered by the B65 just like the P60 lamp is underpowered by the B65.
It is 'worse' for the N1 because you're using a larger, heavier bezel to create a tighter beam so you can see things further away. Given that the N1 isn't ideal for this application to start with, underpowering it by using the B65 makes things worse.



> I plan on using regulare batterys for the 9V bulbs.


Good good.


----------



## giggles (Apr 16, 2008)

Why would surefire make such a lemon as this B65 sounds like then? And nothing inbetween that and a 550 lumen light for rechargeable...

How can the 550 lumen big fat light get enough juice when this one can not?


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 16, 2008)

giggles said:


> Why would surefire make such a lemon as this B65 sounds like then? And nothing inbetween that and a 550 lumen light for rechargeable...



Nothing in between a 6P + KT1 powered by a B65 and a 10X?. I assume the 10X is what you meant by the 550 lumen light... There are plenty of rechargeable models between these two which have already been mentioned.

8AX (KT5)
8NX (KT5)
9AN (KT3)



> How can the 550 lumen big fat light get enough juice when this one can not?


Because the 10X uses a completely different battery to the B65 and is designed from the ground up to be powered by it. The 8NX/8AX/9AN are also designed from the ground up to be powered by the B90. As such, you don't encounter the same kind of problems found when trying to make a rechargeable out of something originally designed to run on primaries.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## giggles (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmmm, yeah.

I do not count the 8AX 8NX and 9AN as being sufficient upgrades from the 65 lumen 6R. But yeah that 10X was what I meant.

I think I' m gonna do it anyway, seeing as I am going to use ordinary lithiums for anything higher than 65 lumen on the turbohead and regulare head, and I also NEED the rechargeable option in the same light as I use all the time. But I will be using the P60L mostly, with the rechargeables though. When I want to break out the big lumens ( ~¨200 lumens and turbohead) I will use lithiums as usual.

What does the bulb life of the turbohead 65 lumen bulb and the P60 plus P60L bulbs become with the B65 by the way?


----------



## giggles (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey again

Does the P60L get enough power from the B65?

And does the P60L function with a red (FM35) filter?


Thanks.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 20, 2008)

giggles said:


> Does the P60L get enough power from the B65?


I doubt many people care enough or are able to work this out. If they're using rechargeable with the P60L I bet they're using some from the aftermarket that are significantly more powerful.



> And does the P60L function with a red (FM35) filter?


So called "white" light LEDs such as used by the P60L emit very little red light. Even with advanced filters and coatings used by SureFire the amount of red light produced is tiny and in my opinion no worth it. Get a red Photon if you want low output red similar to filtering a white light LED for red light output.

Al


----------



## giggles (Apr 20, 2008)

I didn't ask what people probably use, I asked if there was enough power to operate the P60L on B65 batterys, because all that poop with several rechargeable lithiums stacked on top of eachother is nothing I want to get into AGAIN.

So how much red light DOES the P60L emit? None at all, like 0,1%, or like 1% or like 5% ? what? Who knows except me, it may be exactly what I am looking for in terms of power of red light for covert applications like navigating across snowy expanses in the pitch black arctic winter without being detected and not requiring much light at all to illuminate the white snow. I would like to know these details before I buy something, because when I buy a light it's not just one 6P and a couple of batterys and a bulb or two, it is one light with conversion kits and accessories that turn the expense into six to eight lights, and then comes operation of said light system for several years into the future, all expenses over said time for upkeep, operation and maintenance all rolled into one purchase, and then comes the fact that someone else also have this light but without half the upgrades or equipment so they also have to be equipped in the same manner, so I can't just order up some more if this or that doesn't work out, this stuff has to be budgeted when it comes into the thousand dollar class for what you think is a 58$ "bottom of the line" light. And that's why I ask.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 21, 2008)

giggles said:


> So how much red light DOES the P60L emit? None at all, like 0,1%, or like 1% or like 5% ?


A "glow".


----------

